# Sony A7R, coming from a Nikon D800



## Parptarf (Oct 29, 2015)

So I own a Nikon D800, which I love. But I feel like it's way too heavy and big when I'm bringing it along for hiking or street photography. Since the A7R pretty much has the 36mp D800 sensor(The d800's best part, honetsly) I've started thinking about jumping ship. 

Anyone else here who has jumped ship from Nikon to this? My main concerns are low-light performance, focus speed and build quality. All things the D800 performs superbly at.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 29, 2015)

I am not an expert but if full frame sensor light weight is what your after, that is the most economical one to buy. The Sony RX1R might be worth a look. After that is Leica's full frame. 



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Nov 10, 2015)

If you decide to move from the D800 to Sony then only one camera is potentially worth the move and thats the Sony A7R II
The A7R I is ok but seriously lag behind the A7R II which in my eyes is the BEST mirrorless camera in the market today and extremly close to DSLR in many ways.
BTW if you want small then dont bother with a camera that has a full frame sensor, the lenses for these cameras and I am talking about proper lenses are still just as big as on DSLR and big, heavy lens on a small body is just plain uncomfortable.
If you want small and comfy get the Sony a6000

Another BTW Sony is still wayyyy behind when it comes to lenses to their excellent A7 camera family.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2015)

I would second the A7RII suggestion.  The AF is so much better.   An A7RII coupled with the new Batis line coming out from Zeiss and you could have a fine system.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 10, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Another BTW Sony is still wayyyy behind when it comes to lenses to their excellent A7 camera family.



Not arguing with this but if Sony has the lenses that you use the most, it has all the lenses you need.
I shot the 24-70 95% of the time with my Nikon and the equivalent with the Olympus and so my 24-70 stays on the Sony.


----------



## Parptarf (Nov 20, 2015)

24-70, a super wide, nifty 50 and a telly zoom is all that I need

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 20, 2015)

No need to worry about lenses, just pick an adapter and use your Nikon glass


----------



## Parptarf (Nov 21, 2015)

There are adaptors that work with autofocus and metering, right?

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't know that there is an AF adapter available for Nikon yet.


----------

